# Just a summer beer...



## cohiba (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey All,

I don't know about your location but here in Oklahoma, the hot South wind is slowly blowing and the temperature is rising!!!

So, as for summer beer this is what I drink.  Not to heavy, not to thick for summer.
I like something "smooth" to cool a person off, so here's my list:...remember, hot, outside, cool off beer.  In the house under the air conditioner anything goes.

Cohiba's Summer Beer:

Modelo Especial

Lone Star

Coors

Duvel

Boulevard 80 acre

Pacifico

Some Chimay


So, what's on tap for you cooking and grilling, mowing the lawn, on the beach or lake?


NFL time...oh yeah, I drink some beer!!   On the weekends a little American Whiskey or Bourbon with a good Cuban cigar....yes, you read that correctly.  That's a different story.

Mmmm, nice cold beer.


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 25, 2013)

i drink the same beer year round, mainly coors light,but a MUST for me in the summertime has to be tecate micheladas, ice cold. i can always do a pacifico or sol. meanwhile lake beer(keystone light) is always on tap  here at the house. too many ppl come over thirsty to keep crafts around. lol.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 25, 2013)

To hot to brew my own beer this time of year in Arkansas. so I have to stock up in colder months.A smoked ALE is always good. Then their is Busch for the store.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ldrus (Jun 25, 2013)

Batch 19 from Coors has  been a frequent in my fridge


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

bump..apparently were the only ones who drink..haha.


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 28, 2013)

Ooooo.....I am a Yuengling Gal myself.  Love the Original....Black and tan....and of course the Porter when we can get it here.

Hubby likes a bunch of the imports too.  We have a variety in the Beer fridge all the time.  BUT Yuengling is our go to beer.

Kat


----------



## yoder ay heehoo (Jun 28, 2013)

I had no idea Yuengling was available that far south KathrynN..its made not too far from me here in PA.  I'm glad to hear its gaining momentum like that!  Yuengling is also a staple in my house. 

In the summer I also like a Blue Moon from time to time.  Its a nice belgian white which is pretty refreshing on a hot day.  If you have some oranges handy put a wedge in a pint and enjoy.  I know fruit in beer sounds terrible but its actually pretty tasty.

Cheers!!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2013)

Lonestar longnecks in a galvanized washtub full of chipped ice! Now that's a BBQ favorite! The beer fridge is in the garage and it always near full with a hodgepodge of beers. I had to buy a new fridge for the house last month and move the old one to the garage to hang meat in ROFLMAO. So now there is two in the house and two in the garage, is that ridiculous or what!

I used to like a NE beer called Rolling Rock but have not seen any lately. Had these ity bity green wide mouth bottles.

Let us not forget the service years of Pabst Blue Ribbon, "red necks white socks and blue ribbon beer".

South of the border its Pacifico or DosEquis, LOL if there is no alcohol to kill those little bugs, I ain't drinking it!

Homebrews

Buddy makes a honey cherry mead not too sure if that rates as a beer. Me, I am more a bubbly kinda drink guy these days, if I am gonna put the time into making something. 

I found a microbrewery in Cleveland (its a long story), they had the best oatmeal stout I ever tasted. They couldn't believe I could drink that much stout and walk out. LOL City folks......go figure.

I usually go for a pale or red beer, there is an excellent micro brewery downtown Birmingham (I will add the Al. So our friend across the pond don't think its from the islands).

Oh yeah, red beer (Beer and tomato juice), I spent a year in Greensboro NC one weekend drinking that stuff on a brand new KZ900 by pools and creeks too numerous to remember. Its amazing we live thru our youth.

Booze is not like it used to be with me. Now when I have a drink, its an event. Back when I used to drink, it was less than water. Thinking now is better, Its damn sure cheaper!


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Ooooo.....I am a Yuengling Gal myself.  Love the Original....Black and tan....and of course the Porter when we can get it here.
> 
> Hubby likes a bunch of the imports too.  We have a variety in the Beer fridge all the time.  BUT Yuengling is our go to beer.
> 
> Kat


now youre speaking my language! too bad we dont have it here in OKC   :(.....


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Lonestar longnecks in a galvanized washtub full of chipped ice! Now that's a BBQ favorite! The beer fridge is in the garage and it always near full with a hodgepodge of beers. I had to buy a new fridge for the house last month and move the old one to the garage to hang meat in ROFLMAO. So now there is two in the house and two in the garage, is that ridiculous or what!
> 
> I used to like a NE beer called Rolling Rock but have not seen any lately. Had these ity bity green wide mouth bottles.
> 
> ...


here here!! PBR's and Lonestars all in a washtub...and a few loaded watermelons..haha


----------



## foamheart (Jun 28, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> here here!! PBR's and Lonestars all in a washtub...and a few loaded watermelons..haha


Then you'd wanta go tubin, I've heard about you Okies! Break out one of those big stock tanks and float it down the river.


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Then you'd wanta go tubin, I've heard about you Okies! Break out one of those big stock tanks and float it down the river.


lol. tubin is fun up until u pass out on the tube out in the heat..haha! YIKES!!!


----------



## megt123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Man, the Beer and Ale thread is just as popular as a smoked thread.

Natural Light or Molsen Canadian here. Of course on the weekend the "supposed to be occasional" nort of Crown Royal on the side. Best whiskey there is in my opinion.


----------



## megt123 (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Yeah, Here is Glen Burnie. Twenty minutes south of Baltimore Maryland.


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

Yoder Ay HeeHoo said:


> I had no idea Yuengling was available that far south KathrynN..its made not too far from me here in PA.  I'm glad to hear its gaining momentum like that!  Yuengling is also a staple in my house.
> 
> In the summer I also like a Blue Moon from time to time.  Its a nice belgian white which is pretty refreshing on a hot day.  If you have some oranges handy put a wedge in a pint and enjoy.  I know fruit in beer sounds terrible but its actually pretty tasty.
> 
> Cheers!!


blue moons with an orange slice is the only way to have em.


----------



## dancg68 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sam Adams.  Depending on the season I change the flavor, but always Sam.  Porch Rocker is my choice right now, but will switch to Boston Lager is this damn rain doesn't stop.  I feel like I'm living in Washington not New Hampshire.


----------



## dancg68 (Jun 28, 2013)

Life is too short to drink crappy beer.


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 28, 2013)

dancg68 said:


> Life is too short to drink crappy beer.


this is true..quite true. but when one must make do, best believe the do is being made! haha.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 28, 2013)

dancg68 said:


> Life is too short to drink crappy beer.


Well put.

I like to drink locally made beers, however I do enjoy some Pacifico also. I will drink these anytime, but especially in summer, including Fish Tale Organic IPA, Widmer Hefeweizen, Deschutes Chainbreaker White IPA, Manny's Pale Ale, & others.

Sorry to be such a beer snob.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 28, 2013)

Megt123 said:


> Man, the Beer and Ale thread is just as popular as a smoked thread.
> 
> Natural Light or Molsen Canadian here. Of course on the weekend the "supposed to be occasional" nort of Crown Royal on the side. Best whiskey there is in my opinion.


Have you tryed the new JD honey? Man that is good stuff.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dancg68 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm a beer snob too.  I like a good microbrew but for store bought beer it is always Sam's.


----------



## papacurtis (Jun 28, 2013)

I like Stella, Heineken, and Corona. My new thing is Corona with a shot of Bacardi Limon in it. Hold the fruit. Life is too short. To drink light beer! [emoji]128069[/emoji]


----------



## marshman71 (Jun 29, 2013)

Perfect Summer Beer's - Trust me on this one.   When im not on this forum im on BeerAdvocate

Founder's - All Day IPA

Sierra Nevada - Summerfest

Lagunitas - Daytime IPA

Deschutes - Twilight

and Last but not least 

Leinenkugls Summer Shandy


----------



## comosmoker (Jun 29, 2013)

Here in mid Missouri, everyone drinks Bud or Bud light.  Man, I am glad no one has mentioned either of them!  I used to be a beer snob, and still enjoy a few every now and again.  Fat tire was my all time favorite.  Had it for the first time on a ski trip many many years ago.  Finally got it in Missouri a couple years after that trip.  For me, that was a year round beer.  For the summer now, Miller High Life, and light, PBR, Busch, and Stag.  All has to be ice cold!  From reading earlier, I need to get me one of those galvanized tubs with some ice!!


----------



## turnandburn (Jun 29, 2013)

MarshMan71 said:


> Perfect Summer Beer's - Trust me on this one.   When im not on this forum im on BeerAdvocate
> 
> Founder's - All Day IPA
> Sierra Nevada - Summerfest
> ...



Summer shandy is awesome. I picked up a 12pk from a buddy who's wife made him get rid of all the alcohol in the house...his loss is my gain. Haha. 




CoMoSmoker said:


> Here in mid Missouri, everyone drinks Bud or Bud light.  Man, I am glad no one has mentioned either of them!  I used to be a beer snob, and still enjoy a few every now and again.  Fat tire was my all time favorite.  Had it for the first time on a ski trip many many years ago.  Finally got it in Missouri a couple years after that trip.  For me, that was a year round beer.  For the summer now, Miller High Life, and light, PBR, Busch, and Stag.  All has to be ice cold!  From reading earlier, I need to get me one of those galvanized tubs with some ice!!



Doesn't everyone have a tub layin around in dire need of ice and beer? Lol. We got a couple and each one belongs to a big stick burner filled with Smokey treats.


----------



## snowdog71 (Jun 29, 2013)

Fat tire, rolling rock, modela la negra, with a lime


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

Or then their is this.













jugs 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 30, 2013


















beer 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Jun 30, 2013












Happy smoken

David


----------



## hangin1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds like you all got some great taste in beer, I personally been drinking alot of PBR lately due to its great flavor and low cost. I do enjoy some sierra nevada pale ale from time to time. There is a bar in st louis called morgan street brewery that makes a nice octoberfest beer that is probably one of my all time favorites as well as I could drink that everyday with meals and not complain. Hope all have a great week and good luck with your smokes!


----------



## centralcarolina (Jul 3, 2013)

Summertime i like an amber type beer overall. I will drink a darker beer however.  I'm not a fan of SA summer ale, Blue Moon, Shock Top, etc. I'd rather have a Bud Black Crown, SA Light, Molson, Moosehead,etc.


----------



## bdawg (Jul 5, 2013)

Deschutes Twilight is my favorite summer beer.   Love that stuff!

I do like the occasional Witbier or German Wheat, but I'm not a big fan of American Wheats.


----------



## mwohlnhaus (Jul 5, 2013)

anyone remember Miller 1855 circa 2003 or 04?  I discovered that and I switched at the time from my $12/ 30 pack to that (and that says a lot as I was a cheap a$$).  Then Miller quit making it :(


----------



## mlehocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Bud Select is the staple around our house. Wife doesn't like too much else. Bush Light tall boys if I'm with the fellas, usually way to many. There is a place in town that has Moosedrool and Third Shift Amber on tap, local regulars don't even know what they are. Sam Adams is still my all time favorite, especially the Black. Lots of good beers from Leinenkugels and Goose Island lately too.


----------

